# عجائب الويندوز ادخل وشوف



## Bent Christ (23 أبريل 2011)

_*شخص هندي أكتـــشف حديثاااااا أنه يــســـتحيــــــــــــــــــــل على أي شخص
إنشاء اي فولدر ( folder ) مجلد باســـــــم
((( con )))

جــــرب في اى مـــــــــــــكااااااان فالــــــــجـــهـــــــــــــاز
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

لم تستطيع ميكروســوفت ولا حـــــــــــتى بيل تـــــــفسير لماذا هذا يــــــحدث
وســــــترى بنـــفـسك جرب فى أي مـــــــكان بســـــطــــــح المـــــــــــــــكتب
الآن ولن ينـــــشاء أي فــــولدر او أي مجـــــــلد بـــــهــذا الاســــــم

جربوا و قولولى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*_​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (24 أبريل 2011)

شكرً لكِ علي الموضوع 
ولكن إذا سمحتِ ليا بعض الملاحظات 
1) ملف con  هو ملف في الأساس ينتمي لنظام التشغيل 
لذا فمن الطبيعي ألا يوافق الكمبيوتر علي ملفين داخل نظام واحد مشترك ما بين 
الملف الأساسي الموجود علي النظام التشغيلي والملف الذي يقوم المستخدم بإنشاءه
2) توجد طرق عدة لتسمية الملف وهذ أكبر دليل (صورة لسطح المكتب الخاص بي عليه  الملف )





تقبلي مروري يا مارين 
كل سنة وانتِ طيبه ​


----------



## marcelino (24 أبريل 2011)

*اة انا عارفها من زمان المعلومه دى
*​


----------



## marcelino (24 أبريل 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> شكرً لكِ علي الموضوع
> ولكن إذا سمحتِ ليا بعض الملاحظات
> 1) ملف con  هو ملف في الأساس ينتمي لنظام التشغيل
> لذا فمن الطبيعي ألا يوافق الكمبيوتر علي ملفين داخل نظام واحد مشترك ما بين
> ...




*ممكن طريقه واحدة طيب من الطرق العده دول 
*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (24 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ممكن طريقه واحدة طيب من الطرق العده دول
> *​




حبيب قلبي مارو 
كل سنة وانت طيب 

[/QUOTE]ممكن طريقة واحدة من الطرق العدة دول[/QUOTE]

["]
ياباشا انت تأشر وإحنا نلم القشر هههههههههه

إتفضل 

1) RIGHT CLICK IN APLACE THAT YOU WANT TO CREAT FOLDER
2) FROM LIST CHOOSE NEW ......NEW FOLDER
3) TYPE CON
4) RIGHT CLICK ON ANAME OF FOLDER UNLESS YOU PRESS ENTER
5) CHOOSE Insert unicode control charactere
6) FROM LIST CHOSSE zero width non _joner 
7) TRY AND TELL ME 


.......................................................
.......................................................
1) إضغط كليك يمين في المكان المراد إنشاء الملف به 
2) إختار من القائمة المنسدلة new ........new folder
3) اكتب con 
4) اضغط كليك يمين باالماوس علي الإسم 
5) اختار unsert unicode control character
6) من القائمة المنسدلة إختار zero width non _joner
شوف النتيجة وقولي يامارو  
وأي حاجة أنا تحت أمرك 
كل سنة وانت طيب
HAPPY EASTER
سلام المسيح معاك ​


----------



## marcelino (24 أبريل 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> حبيب قلبي مارو
> كل سنة وانت طيب
> 
> ​
> ​


ممكن طريقة واحدة من الطرق العدة دول[/QUOTE]

["]
ياباشا انت تأشر وإحنا نلم القشر هههههههههه

إتفضل 

1) RIGHT CLICK IN APLACE THAT YOU WANT TO CREAT FOLDER
2) FROM LIST CHOOSE NEW ......NEW FOLDER
3) TYPE CON
4) RIGHT CLICK ON ANAME OF FOLDER UNLESS YOU PRESS ENTER
5) CHOOSE Insert unicode control charactere
6) FROM LIST CHOSSE zero width non _joner 
7) TRY AND TELL ME 


.......................................................
.......................................................
1) إضغط كليك يمين في المكان المراد إنشاء الملف به 
2) إختار من القائمة المنسدلة new ........new folder
3) اكتب con 
4) اضغط كليك يمين باالماوس علي الإسم 
5) اختار unsert unicode control character
6) من القائمة المنسدلة إختار zero width non _joner
شوف النتيجة وقولي يامارو  
وأي حاجة أنا تحت أمرك 
كل سنة وانت طيب
HAPPY EASTER
سلام المسيح معاك ​[/QUOTE]


*لا انت كدة لاعيب بجد الله ينور*​


----------



## جيلان (24 أبريل 2011)

*لا الله ينور يا بوب هههههه
شكرا مارين
بس بعد اذنكو واذن صاحبة الموضوع انا شايفة مكان الموضوع المناسب مش هنا 
يُنقل ل* *عالم  الكمبيوتر و تطوير و تصميم المواقع*


----------



## النهيسى (24 أبريل 2011)

*شكرا جدا الرب يباركك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أبريل 2011)

*معرووفه من زمان الحكايه دي
وبوب وضح كله حاجه
ميرسي مارين​*


----------



## tasoni queena (25 أبريل 2011)

شكرا مارين للمعلومة الجميلة

شكرا بوب على الطريقة 

جربتها وتمام


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (25 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا مارين للمعلومة الجميلة
> 
> شكرا بوب على الطريقة
> 
> جربتها وتمام




*++ بعد إذن صاحبة الموضوع مارين ++
شكراً ليك ياتاسوني 
وشكراً علي التقييم 
† سلام المسيح †*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (25 أبريل 2011)

> الله ينور



شكــراً لك يامارو
واتمني إني قدرت أفيدك 
شكراً علي التقييم 
سلام المسيح​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أبريل 2011)

*شكرآ على السؤال *
*والمعلومة*​


----------

